# rookie first soil test from canada



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

hi guy did my first soil test last week

i would appreciate it if you could hel me understand it

and if you have anmy advice on what to do 



















thanks guy hope you have a great weekend


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks like a good test lab. Do you mind sharing the price. Others in Canada might be interested. Merci

Can call and see if they can provide a recommendation for the lime. Your pH is low and will need lime to correct it

Potassium and sulfur are very low. Using SOP will be ideal to address both with one product. You will likely need to use it for a few years.

Check the soil remediation guide for products/rates to use.


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

g-man said:


> This looks like a good test lab. Do you mind sharing the price. Others in Canada might be interested. Merci
> 
> Can call and see if they can provide a recommendation for the lime. Your pH is low and will need lime to correct it
> 
> ...


it cost me around 40$ + shipping

sent the sample last week and got the result today ( i am from quebec like 13h of montreal) :lol:

i have lime on hand i just sent a email to the lab so i can know the rate to use 
sop will correct sullfur ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SOP will correct sulfur too.

We like going to veux Quebec for vacation during July. I doubt we will be able to go this year with all the restrictions.


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

g-man said:


> SOP will correct sulfur too.
> 
> We like going to veux Quebec for vacation during July. I doubt we will be able to go this year with all the restrictions.


yeah vieux quebec is a cool place for vacation !

here what i probably can get my hand on localy 









the only thing i put this spring was 1lbs/ksqt of N 
and last fall i have done the N blitz


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It has nitrogen so account for it with the weather and such, but it should work.


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

finaly got my hand on some 0-0-50 sop

i email , call the lab for some advice and did not got any call back

anybody know how can i calculate how much lime should i aply and how much sop?

@g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would use SOP at 2lb/ksqft monthly for this year until around September. It is farily low and it will take a while to get it back up. Adjust next year after you test the soil next year.

In regards to the lime, I think it could be calculate using the buffer pH (B pH), but I've never done that. I think it will be best if you can get them to provide the info. They have a table for it, but it is all blank. If they dont answer you, I would not use them again.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Call them again. Getting a lime recommendation when lime is needed is what you expect labs to provide. If you still don't get an answer, @Ridgerunner may be able to dig up a chart for buffer pH and make a recommendation. However, it's the lab's job, not his. They should make fertilizer recommendations too.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

@deschenes20 Might want to consider Waypoint Analytical for your lab test going foward. I'm from montreal and the shipping only cost me about 25$ (soil test was 16.50$ USD). They give recommendations based on your results (here is my soil test) and the costumer service the S tier (they also have an app now from which you can access all of your reports) . I also wrote a guide for all Canadian on how to submit a sample to them.

Bon succès !


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

well i guess it will be the first and last time that i use this lab :roll:

i will send an email again ..


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Pascal-lawn said:


> @deschenes20 Might want to consider Waypoint Analytical for your lab test going foward. I'm from montreal and the shipping only cost me about 25$ (soil test was 16.50$ USD). They give recommendations based on your results (here is my soil test) and the costumer service the S tier (they also have an app now from which you can access all of your reports) . I also wrote a guide for all Canadian on how to submit a sample to them.
> 
> Bon succès !


merci ! ces sur que la prochaine fois je vais passer par eu .. j'aurais cru que ce lab aurais été bien mais quand je leurs es demandé des recommandation il m'on dit de me référer à mon centre de jardinage ... chose que ici j'ai pas ou du moins des compétant :roll:


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

@deschenes20 no worries man. For sure, if the lab refers you to external sources for recommendation on how much product to use its not a good sign. This community is amazing and we all got each other's back (might want to edit your text back to english for the benefit of all  ) Don't hesitate to DM me if you need help next year for your lab sample. Welcome to the club !


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Pascal-lawn said:


> @deschenes20 no worries man. For sure, if the lab refers you to external sources for recommendation on how much product to use its not a good sign. This community is amazing and we all got each other's back (might want to edit your text back to english for the benefit of all  ) Don't hesitate to DM me if you need help next year for your lab sample. Welcome to the club !


people here are just amazing


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Unfortunately would need to know the buffer testing method as there are a number of them.


----------

